# converting wood wheels



## ssum2 (Dec 27, 2017)

Would like to convert wood rims for standard tube wheels been hearing about conversion can any give me some direction have bike that I dont want to put 29


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 27, 2017)

Search for routering wood wheels.  The other way is to change from wood rim to 29er or 700c rims.  The price is cheaper for routering the rims, you'd have to ship them to someone that does them. Again search function.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 27, 2017)

Buy some custom made Stutzmann 700C wooden clincher rims. Maybe the best alternative...


----------



## mike j (Dec 30, 2017)

I've routered a several wood rims & metal clad wood rims. The main problem that I have with the wood ones is that they seem to be an odd size. The 700mm ISO 622 tires are almost impossible to get on (too tight) & the 27x1 1/4 ISO 630 are too loose. Can't pump them up enough for riding, only for display. The metal clads seem a little more consistent for the 700's, also I feel confidant to router them a little deeper as the metal adds more sidewall strength. I then faux wood them as the plating is usually shot anyway. Stutsmann's look like a pretty good way to go.


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 30, 2017)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> View attachment 729716 View attachment 729717 Buy some custom made Stutzmann 700C wooden clincher rims. Maybe the best alternative...




How Can I Get a Set of This Rims??


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> How Can I Get a Set of This Rims??



You have to write, or call and leave a message I believe.
They're based in Baltic, Ohio.
Call :
330-897-1391
There's no other way unfortunately.


----------



## stezell (Dec 30, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> You have to write, or call and leave a message I believe.
> They're based in Baltic, Ohio.
> Call :
> 330-897-1391
> There's no other way unfortunately.



The reason is he's Amish, so old school communication. There are several people on here that have used his wheels and they look great.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 30, 2017)

stezell said:


> The reason is he's Amish, so old school communication. There are several people on here that have used his wheels and they look great.



Thanks @stezell, I knew he was Amish and was just requoting information that's been on the Cabe before. If he was online I'm sure he'd be snowed under with requests from people on here, me included, as from what you've already stated, they're are very good looking wheels with a reputation to match.  I just wish he had an agent over here in the UK.


----------



## stezell (Dec 30, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Thanks @stezell, I knew he was Amish and was just requoting information that's been on the Cabe before. If he was online I'm sure he'd be snowed under with requests from people on here, me included, as from what you've already stated, they're are very good looking wheels with a reputation to match.  I just wish he had an agent over here in the UK.



I don't know dnc1 he might get stoned to death for having the Internet, just kidding.


----------



## Kstone (Jan 6, 2018)

What is his general charge for these types of rims? Anyone have any experience purchasing from him? I'd need a ballpark before I contact. Make sure I'm not too over my head in this


----------



## Duchess (Jan 6, 2018)

IIRC, numbers I saw a few years ago were in the neighborhood of $80/wheel, which is cheaper than CB Italia and Ghisallo. I have the CBs and, from what I've seen of the others, you wouldn't go wrong on any of them.


----------



## Duchess (Jan 6, 2018)

Also, I don't know how much of the ride is down to the 1912 Iver Johnson Special Racer's relaxed geometry (I can't trade with another bike because the front hub is 90mm and the rear is a skip tooth and I don't have any other bikes that would work with) and the Linus 35mm tires, but the wood wheels ride really nice.


----------



## David Brown (Jan 6, 2018)

The Stutzman  wood rims with alloy metal rim inside are 135.00 each US. I was there last fall and bought 3 pair. Drilled 28 32 36 or 40 spoke count.


----------

